# Advice Needed - Plow Truck Purchase (Details inside)



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

I am interested in purchasing a "plow truck" to plow two commercial parking lots that I own. My goal is to find a reliable and long lasting truck to handle our plowing duties and random errands/small deliveries.

*Amount of snow removal*: Two (2) commercial parking lots, approximately 50 8.5' parking spaces in _each _parking lot
*Location*: Long Island, New York
*Non-snow plowing demands*: infrequent deliveries in the tri-state area
*Budget*: _up to _$25,000
*Anticipated ownership period*: 10+ years

Any advice on the following would be greatly appreciated: 
(1) gas vs. diesel, 
(2) size of truck (e.g., 3/4 ton), 
(3) model years to focus on or model years to avoid for particular truck brands/engines


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

QualityNY;1844640 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a "plow truck" to plow two commercial parking lots that I own. My goal is to find a reliable and long lasting truck to handle our plowing duties and random errands/small deliveries.
> 
> *Amount of snow removal*: Two (2) commercial parking lots, approximately 50 8.5' parking spaces in _each _parking lot
> *Location*: Long Island, New York
> ...


Just hire someone. You can find someone to do it for $2500 a year. And it puts the responsibility on them.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm on Long Island/Queens - where are you?


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

We're located in the middle of Long Island.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

QualityNY;1846952 said:


> We're located in the middle of Long Island.


I could plow them for you if interested. But if you decided to buy a truck regardless then disregard my post.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

A 3/4 ton would suit you well based on your budget. A gasser would be the best choice for you, diesel are not worth it any more in my opinion. I am biased to things with bowties so Id buy a 2500hd with a 6.0. Engines and transmissions are excellent and should serve you well for many years. Any brand truck will work. Buy as new as possible. If you wash it regularly, it will keep the rust to a minimum.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

QualityNY;1846952 said:


> We're located in the middle of Long Island.


Left you a message in your inbox earlier today QualityNY. We plow all over Island and in Queens. Phone number was left this morning. Call for advice either way.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

For your minimal needs for plowing you could get by just fine with a half-ton truck. You're not plowing commercially and only doing two lots. A half-ton will be just fine for your needs. You DO NOT NEED a three quarter ton truck! With your budget you could get a relatively new truck and plow, which will be reliable for many years to come. But, is it really worth it for you to buy a plow truck? As posted above, if someone is willing to do it for you for 2,500 a year, that would get your plowing done for ten years without the initial cash investment of 25K.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1847496 said:


> For your minimal needs for plowing you could get by just fine with a half-ton truck. You're not plowing commercially and only doing two lots. A half-ton will be just fine for your needs. You DO NOT NEED a three quarter ton truck! With your budget you could get a relatively new truck and plow, which will be reliable for many years to come. But, is it really worth it for you to buy a plow truck? As posted above, if someone is willing to do it for you for 2,500 a year, that would get your plowing done for ten years without the initial cash investment of 25K.


Exactly what I was thinking. Don't forget all the maintenance and registration and insurance he will have to pay for. It would probably end up costing him the equivalent of 15-17 years of paying someone


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Jguck25;1847652 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Don't forget all the maintenance and registration and insurance he will have to pay for. It would probably end up costing him the equivalent of 15-17 years of paying someone


I'll never buy another half ton again...never.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

A nice Quad cab 1500 with 8' bed , awsome at the soccer game too , its not just for plowing .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He will not need commercial vehicle insurance.
Registration , what $100 to 200 a year depending on the cost of the vehicle.
Now he can plow his own drive at home too.
Once you get a truck you wonder how you ever managed without it.

Next, is the op's time constrictions, he will need to start plowing 2 to 3 hrs before the store opens.
Then, if it's snowing heavily during the day who is going to plow then?

cost,,, it's a deduction/write off on his taxes....



QualityNY;1844640 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a "plow truck" to plow two commercial parking lots that I own.





Jguck25;1847652 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Don't forget all the maintenance and registration and insurance he will have to pay for. It would probably end up costing him the equivalent of 15-17 years of paying someone


ps don't gt a 1500 get a 2500. as the costs of maintenance should be lower with the 2500 in the long run. Get more truck than you need.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nevermind this post


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for all of the feedback!


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

I have tried to reach out to some of you personally - through the messaging feature of this site, however, I do not seem to have the privileged to message yet; is there a minimum post count, or time period, that a new user has to eclipse to be able to message other users?


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

If you do decide to buy your own truck, dont buy a truck with a plow on it. You dont know what its been thru,better off buying a 1 owner personally used truck and put a blade on it. When you look for a plow buy from a dealer that is close to you where you can get service and parts,check for reviews on them. Look at what type of plows are used in your area to get an idea of whats local. What name brand isnt as important as finding a good dealer.
You can do what your asking with a half ton but make sure it has plow prep. In your glove box there is a sticker,look for the code "VYU" thats the code for plow prep for GM trucks,dont know the other 2. Getting a 3/4 or 1 ton would be better.Ive been using GM`s for almost 25 years had no major break downs,just typical maintenance tires and brakes. All manufacturers have their issues.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Normally I would never say get a 1/2 ton for plowing. But with your small amount of plowing and using it for deliveries - I don't think you need a 3/4 ton.

I have always liked GM trucks


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

QualityNY;1871640 said:


> I have tried to reach out to some of you personally - through the messaging feature of this site, however, I do not seem to have the privileged to message yet; is there a minimum post count, or time period, that a new user has to eclipse to be able to message other users?


Quality - you have to be a member for something like two weeks and have 10 posts. I left you a public message in your personal folder which you can get two by just clicking on your name. My phone number is there or just email me at [email protected]


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks MajorDave.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Harleyjeff;1847496 said:


> For your minimal needs for plowing you could get by just fine with a half-ton truck.


Agreed, but no matter what truck you have... what about a backup truck? I used to plow only about 8 driveways with no backup truck and was constantly worried about a break-down (I mean big breakdown... I maintain my vehicles, fabricate, weld, etc and I was still worried), even though it never happened. Yea, A couple friends I know have plows, but they are booked solid most storms.

Something to consider when doing your own lot.



snowymassbowtie;1871670 said:


> If you do decide to buy your own truck, dont buy a truck with a plow on it. You dont know what its been thru,better off buying a 1 owner personally used truck and put a blade on it.


I agree 100%, I would never buy a truck with a plow. Buy truck, good used plow.

BTW, I see the original poster decided on hiring someone, which can either be really cheap, or really expensive here on Long Island... there is little in-between!


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Was in a similar boat as QualityNY. Decided to purchase a truck to plow a condo parking lot we own. Went with a 01' Chevy 1500 and BOSS super duty 7.5 straight (new) . Truck was in perfect condition with 90,000 miles (one owner). We also added a SnowEx 575 to the truck. Total cost was about $16,000. We have barely put 6,000 in the 3 years we've owned it. We are happy with the decision to get the truck. Luckily we have an on site manager that takes care of the plowing/salting as well. Though we have not had any issues with the truck, I do wish we did go with a 2500HD. Just for a little more piece of mind. But again, no issues with the truck handling the plow. Another "bonus" is having the truck handle other duties that prior we could not do, or had to end up renting a vehicle. All in all a great investment for us.


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is an update to those that have been following:

I did extensive research, including posting on/reading this forum, reading articles online, talking to people that have been in the plowing business for many, many years, etc., and here is what I learned:

The ideal truck for my situation seems like a pre-new-emmission standard diesel, 3/4 - 1 ton pick up truck. My target truck was a 2006 - 2007 GM pick up (e.g., Chevy or GMC) with the Duramax diesel and Alison transmission.

I found a 2007 GMC 2500HD with 8' fisher plow (65k well maintained miles) that was owned by a grandfather and inherited/sold by his grandson for $22,000; I know it's not a great idea to buy a truck that was previously used as a plow truck, but it seemed he has only used it for his driveway and his neighbor's driveway in VT.

Anyway, the reason I have chosen to hire a service to do the work is because (1) what happened if the truck or plow did break during a storm (even if I have mechanics on staff...)? (2) what happened if snow was coming down really fast, I couldn't be at both my properties at the same time with one truck, (3) what if I needed a bobcat or pay loader - what sort of rates would I have had to pay if I was in desperation mode? (4) what happens if my operator of the plow went on vacation/was sick/couldn't get into work? etc. etc. etc.

I am excited to price around my contract and get a much more reasonable rate than I paid last year for snow removal, which I think is a great compromise (i.e., between doing the work myself and paying the company I have paid in the past to do the snow removal.)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyi start of emissions testing for diesels was 2007. And Ford started putting emissions equipment on there diesels in 2003


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Chandlerarms;1874971 said:


> Was in a similar boat as QualityNY. Decided to purchase a truck to plow a condo parking lot we own. Went with a 01' Chevy 1500 and BOSS super duty 7.5 straight (new) . Truck was in perfect condition with 90,000 miles (one owner). We also added a SnowEx 575 to the truck. Total cost was about $16,000. We have barely put 6,000 in the 3 years we've owned it. We are happy with the decision to get the truck. Luckily we have an on site manager that takes care of the plowing/salting as well. Though we have not had any issues with the truck, I do wish we did go with a 2500HD. Just for a little more piece of mind. But again, no issues with the truck handling the plow. Another "bonus" is having the truck handle other duties that prior we could not do, or had to end up renting a vehicle. All in all a great investment for us.


Question about this since you seem to have some experience. Since you owned the truck, did you need to get a commercial auto policy? Got a 30-parking space lot and 3-4 personal driveways between family members. Trying to figure out if worth the costs or not.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

bazjeepers;1875868 said:


> Question about this since you seem to have some experience. Since you owned the truck, did you need to get a commercial auto policy? Got a 30-parking space lot and 3-4 personal driveways between family members. Trying to figure out if worth the costs or not.


I do have some experience, but not always right! 

Till now, did not have a "commercial" policy. The truck is in my name personally. That is changing. I will be "selling" the truck to the company, and it will be added into the umbrella policy and any additional rider that is needed. Letting our insurance guy handle that. I just don't want to take the risk of a slip and fall case. The only PITA is that I live in Metro Detroit - the property is in Windsor Ontario. I have to "import" the truck and deal with US customs. Been trying to get all the info on that before I do it.

Good luck!


----------

